# Community Participation > Mapping Challenge Suggestions >  Map a Painting

## Mouse

A simple idea....

Pick a painting - any kind of painting, as long as its hanging in a gallery somewhere and not just something you doodled on your notebook during a particularly boring seminar, and use the basic objects of its composition (the lines and shapes) as a composition basis for a map.

For example if you want to map a segment of a modern city you could use a Piet Mondrian , or a Picasso to give you the basic layout of the city streets and blocks, or if you wanted to map a region you could use something by Turner or Van Gogh to set the position of your mountains, rivers and forests.

The only thing with this idea is that it would be safer to hyperlink to an existing webpage showing your chosen picture rather than 'borrowing' it to re-upload here for copyright reasons - though I don't think there's a copyright on borrowing a compositional structure from a painting as long as you acknowledge the resulting map was inspired by... etc  :Smile:  

Simple poll again - yes or no  :Smile:

----------

